# Favorite North Korean music group



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

North Korean groups include:

Moranbong Band
Mansudae Art Troupe
Pochonbo Electronic Ensemble
Wangjaesan Light Music Band


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> North Korean groups include:
> 
> Moranbong Band
> Mansudae Art Troupe
> ...


'Favorite North Korean music group' - are you sirius?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think this band is called "North Korea children playing the guitar."


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> I think this band is called "North Korea children playing the guitar."


They remind me of the children in "Village Of The Damned" only not blonde.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You can always change the YouTube speed, it looks different at 2


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't find anything creepy about them. They are just people like everyone else.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

there is ever a poll for this


----------

